# New Legislation Passed in MD! MUA Licenses no longer needed...



## almondeyez (Apr 14, 2008)

Hello all,

I'm a newbie on this forum but have been interested in Make-Up Artistry for years. Today, I called the Md State Department of Labor, Licensing and Regulation to find out about approved MA Courses. I was told that a bill was passed during the Legislative Session that Maryland will NO LONGER REQUIRE MA's TO BE LICENSED AFTER OCTOBER 1, 2008. For all those that possess a license and have applied for licenses they will remain valid until expiration. After expiration, they WILL NOT be renewed.

I was about to spend $1600 on the Von Lee School's MA Course but after hearing that, I think I'll save my $$$.

Are there any MA's in Baltimore that would give me a "crash course"? Although I'm not new to application, I've been out of practice and would like a refresher before applying to counters.

Also, I'm afraid of what this will mean for the industry in Maryland. Do you think it will become over-saturated?

Thanks!
~Almondeyez~


----------



## couturesista (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm also from MD and I was going to try to attend Bennett for MUA license. I still would like to attend some seminars or classes just for the experience though.


----------



## almondeyez (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I'm also from MD and I was going to try to attend Bennett for MA license. I still would like to attend some seminars or classes just for the experience though._

 

I was thinking of going to the Bennett Seminar May 2-5th (I think). It seems to be a good investment for only $99. After that, I can apply for a MA License. I know the license won't be required after 10/2008 but I'll almost guarantee that counters and stores will be offering positions to those who are licensed before unlicensed applicants...at least until 10/2010 when the last of the licenses will expire.


----------



## couturesista (Apr 14, 2008)

Is that the makeup symposium Bennett is sponsoring? If not then, can u give me some info on the Seminar for that time. I thought the symposium was waaay more money than that. Hey the cheaper the better,please let me in on the details


----------



## almondeyez (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Is that the makeup symposium Bennett is sponsoring? If not then, can u give me some info on the Seminar for that time. I thought the symposium was waaay more money than that. Hey the cheaper the better,please let me in on the details 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, that's the one. It's actually May 3-5. I wrote down the number (800-570-7047). It's hard to get the info because the screen keeps changing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's a link: Bennett Career Institute

ETA: You're right, the cost was $999. (There was a typo on the flier that said $99). The cost is actually $699 for the entire conference (which is still a steal!). There is one class that's $99 with Roxanna Floyd (sp?). She's the creative director for Covergirl's Queen Collection. That class is from 10-1 on Sunday the 3rd. HTH!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh wow. I wish I had known that. I just got my license in October. LOL


----------



## almondeyez (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* 

 
_Oh wow. I wish I had known that. I just got my license in October. LOL_

 

Really? That sucks but I think it will still give you an advantage over unlicensed make-up artists (at least until October 2010 when there will be no licenses floating around). BTW, I love your avatar pic. Your make-up looks very pretty, fresh and natural. 

Do you think the industry in MD will suffer as a result of this?


----------



## Beautyeditor! (Apr 22, 2008)

hey almoneyez i actually was about to pay to attend von lee until i found this out as well however i am attending the bennett seminar may 3-5! i acutally only paid $699 when i called they gave me that rate however the license is good for 2 years and i also heard there will be a rally for mua to attend to oppose the bill that was passed


----------



## tmbrown1006 (Apr 23, 2008)

Ladies, I currently attend Bennett Career Institute in DC and am a Maryland resident.  I can tell you that the symposium is way more than $99.  The cost is around $1000 for those that are not current or former students at Bennett.  The last I heard that registration is pretty much over, but you can still try to attend, I'm sure they will not turn you down.  Call 202-526-1400 ext. 18.  The class that you are speaking of is the Roxana Floyd class that will be held during the symposium, but that's primarily for your typical woman that wants to know how to apply makeup everyday or for a special event.  This class is not geared for those achieving to get the certificate for licensing.  Classes are May 3-5 and mostly hands on.  My makeup instructor has advised that the kits that will be provided will be nice products and brushes in each kit (I don't think any MAC or anything like that though.)  Sam Fine, Billy B, Valente Frazier and Danessa Myricks are just a few of the celebrity artists that will be at the symposium.  At the last day of the symposium, you will get a certificate that will be signed by Billy B and Sam Fine that states that you attended a workshop instructed by them and you take that certificate to the MD Cosmetology licensing board where you will receive your license.  Although the license will expire, it's still good to have one if you desire to work at a cosmetic line counter (some lines require a license) and even if you don't want to work at a counter, you can still show proof to others that you were licensed at some point in time and that you are not just someone off the street that did your girlfriends makeup in her bathroom and call yourself a makeup artist.  Hope to see you at the Symposium!!!  Hope that helps....


----------



## tmbrown1006 (Apr 23, 2008)

Ladies, I currently attend Bennett Career Institute in DC and am a Maryland resident. I can tell you that the symposium is way more than $99. The cost is around $1000 for those that are not current or former students at Bennett. The last I heard that registration is pretty much over, but you can still try to attend, I'm sure they will not turn you down. Call 202-526-1400 ext. 18. The class that you are speaking of is the Roxana Floyd class that will be held during the symposium, but that's primarily for your typical woman that wants to know how to apply makeup everyday or for a special event. This class is not geared for those achieving to get the certificate for licensing. Classes are May 3-5 and mostly hands on. My makeup instructor has advised that the kits that will be provided will be nice products and brushes in each kit (I don't think any MAC or anything like that though.) Sam Fine, Billy B, Valente Frazier and Danessa Myricks are just a few of the celebrity artists that will be at the symposium. At the last day of the symposium, you will get a certificate that will be signed by Billy B and Sam Fine that states that you attended a workshop instructed by them and you take that certificate to the MD Cosmetology licensing board where you will receive your license. Although the license will expire, it's still good to have one if you desire to work at a cosmetic line counter (some lines require a license) and even if you don't want to work at a counter, you can still show proof to others that you were licensed at some point in time and that you are not just someone off the street that did your girlfriends makeup in her bathroom and call yourself a makeup artist. Hope to see you at the Symposium!!! Hope that helps....


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *almondeyez* 

 
_Really? That sucks but I think it will still give you an advantage over unlicensed make-up artists (at least until October 2010 when there will be no licenses floating around). BTW, I love your avatar pic. Your make-up looks very pretty, fresh and natural. 

Do you think the industry in MD will suffer as a result of this?_

 
Thank you. I did do a nice natural look that day. It came out really pretty. I love bright and bold colors. LOL

I mainly got it because I had read that doing make up on film sets or even tv, they require or would like for you to be licensed. So since that isn't required in Maryland, I don't know how that will affect that part of the industry.


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Apr 30, 2008)

Glad I found this thread! I'm gonna be at BCI this weekend for the classes. I'm excited!! Do you need a license in DC? If you're going to be at BCI this wknd & Mon, let's meet up!!


----------



## nicemeka (Apr 30, 2008)

I will be attending the BCI this weekend as well. I'm SOOOOOOOOOOOO EXCITED
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've heard that there is going to be alot of surprises. For myself, I have still have a lot of learning to do as far as application, so hopefully this will help me out alot in starting a new career or just something I love to do on the side. Freelance Work. 

I'm not sure if you need a license in D.C. I've be checking on it bet haven't got a response back yet for the Board.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 30, 2008)

Please report back on what you guys saw!!


----------

